
How Trump spent his first month in office, by the numbers - tedmiston
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2017/02/21/how-donald-trump-spent-his-first-month-in-office-by-the-numbers/
======
tedmiston
Mainly submitting this because while I usually enjoy The Washington Post's
reporting, I feel the chart created in this article is misleading.

It's disingenuous to group sleep into "non-work time". For example, 8 hours
per night ==> 248 hours in Jan = 62% of "non-work time".

Burying that this was done separately from the other listed exceptions to the
chart seemed intentional to me — it's effectively a mirage for the author to
support his own thesis irrespective of data.

